# UPDATE3 Otah waived



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK
I don't care at all for this move. I wanted to see Otah healthy and opening up holes for DeAngelo and Steward. I guess we have to hope he stays healthy now so that we get a decent pick from him. If he is healthy and this doesn't turn out to be a very high pick I am going to be really pissed.




> The New York Jets announced Monday that they acquired offensive tackle Jeff Otah from the Carolina Panthers in exchange for an undisclosed conditional draft pick.
> A 2008 first-round draft pick out of Pittsburgh, 6-foot-6, 340-pound Otah started 25 games over his first two seasons before suffering a left knee injury that kept him out for the entire 2010 season. Otah started four games in 2011 before his knee once again landed him on injured reserve.


 



> Otah's knee became an issue again this offseason when he was sent for an MRI during organized team activities.
> Otah is scheduled to earn $1,076,250 in base salary in 2011, the final year of his rookie contract. He's also expected to compete with the much-maligned Wayne Hunter for the Jets' starting right tackle job. Hunter struggled last season -- according to Football Outsiders Almanac 2012, his 10.5 blown blocks were the third-most in the NFL -- but his $2.45 million base salary was fully guaranteed, and first-year Jets offensive line coach Joe DeGuglielmo gave Hunter an over-the-top vote of confidence.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Those undisclosed picks don't usually end up being high. I saw a tweet that said it would basically end up as a player swap of the receiver we just got and Otah. Would have liked to given him one last chance since his salary is so low, dude must have done a number on Rivera.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Definitely like this more for the Jets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Otah was close to an All Pro level Tackle when he was healthy. I know that's been awhile, but his salary in almost negligible for this coming season, so unless you know he's not going to be healthy this is foolish. Bell isn't very good. He should be playing guard or standing next to the ****ing Gatorade.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Link

Screw this trade if all we are getting is a conditional 7th rounder. I'd rather pay him the last year of his contract to be IR than give up on him for nothing more than this. It's Jerry Richardson's money after all. Hell if Otah could go back to 75% of what he used to be that would be better than expecting Bell to stop getting blown by and stop getting holding calls.



> The New York Jets' trade with the Carolina Panthers for Jeff Otah is on hold after the injury-plagued offensive tackle was placed on the active/physically unable to perform list Wednesday.
> The trade, announced Tuesday for a conditional seventh-round draft pick, is contingent on the 6-foot-6, 340-pound Otah passing his physical in the next seven days.
> This could be a setback for the Jets, who want to bring in competition for beleaguered right tackle Wayne Hunter.
> The Jets took a chance on acquiring Otah, 26, from the Panthers despite his injury history.
> ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If this gets denied it could be a blessing in disguise for the Panthers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Fine with me unless it is a better deal



> http://espn.go.com/nfl/trainingcamp...panthers-trade-jeff-otah-new-york-jets-voided
> 
> 
> > - Jeff Otah's brief tenure with the New York Jets came to an end after the tackle failed his physical and voided the terms of the trade with the Carolina Panthers.
> ...


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I can't see him staying around even if he is technically back now. Just seeing us take basically nothing for him tells me Rivera is tired of his laziness and the fact that he failed a physical doesn't help. Probably try for another trade and just cut him if it doesnt work.

Just gotta hope Bell has improved to at least mediocre status


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bell has to play guard. He might have a chance playing inside. He just isn't going to cut it at left tackle.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...f-otahs-carolina-panthers-contract-terminated

This would be one thing if we had anyone to replace him. Damn it we just don't have a capable left tackle and this doesn't save enough money to matter.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Bell would be RT, just like Otah was. Gross has been LT for a while now. I'm not a big Bell fan, but hey the coaching staff loves him and I think they felt him and Bruce Campbell were better for the long term future of the team. I think Otah, when healthy, is arguably the best run blocking tackle in football, but if the coaching staff that sees him everyday thinks he's not worth the hassle and don't believe that he's giving full effort to his recovery, then we have to trust them at this point. It's been a long time since he's seen any significant time on the field (sure he played some last year, but it was clear he wasn't being asked to do as much physically as he did his first 2 years), so he may not be the same player anymore even if he does play this year.


----------

